
Amazon acquires smart doorbell maker Ring, reportedly for over $1B - rising-sky
https://venturebeat.com/2018/02/27/amazon-acquires-smart-doorbell-maker-ring-reportedly-for-over-1-billion/amp/
======
kp1
Why would anyone want this? Like Alexia? Put tech in your house so NSA/CIA can
spy on you easier?

~~~
WhiteOwlLion
Amazon is getting into the home delivery and grocery business. Walmart is
providing door-to-fridge deliveries via smart doors & web cams. I'm sure
Amazon is looking to provide the same play. With their video AI, they can sell
a fridge that scans the contents and figures out a pick list for you
automatically, order it, and have it delivered to your home. Delivery person
enters a one-time PIN to get in. Webcam records their visit. Delivery person
puts all the groceries in the refrigerator and leaves. You could also have
other packages, appliances delivered and installed, while you are away.

This is the future of home delivery & shopping.

